

Iconography of Rhetological Fallacies - spiralganglion
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/rhetological-fallacies/

======
debacle
The wealth of information here is staggering. Excellent job, thought I'd
prefer something a bit more digestible. These would make excellent flash cards
to hold up during a debate whenever one of the speakers starts with the
rhetorical.

